# "Soaring Club" Question



## weiss (3 Aug 2007)

I wonder if there are any soaring pilots among you people.  I logged almost 20 hours in glider in last four days, 5 hours on the average daily.  Soaring conditions were so great, staying up wasn't a question.  Is there any chance for a pilot in CF to fly gliders on his free time?  Any soaring clubs not too far from work?  Or right on the base maybe?


[Edit: This was not a "stupid unrelated question" so I edited the title to be more appropriate.]


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Aug 2007)

Haven't done soaring in a very long time.  Too busy burning JP-8...perhaps a little down the road.

G2G


----------



## cp140tech (4 Aug 2007)

I know there was a gliding club in Greenwood.  I used to see flyers posted in 11 Hgr.  The contact name was an AERE officer, I'm not sure if any pilots were members.  The Greenwood Flying club actually operates out of the Waterville airport, it's just a few minutes up the road, not too sure where the gliders operated from.  Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## sduguay (14 Aug 2007)

There is no soaring club in Greenwood.  There is an attempt to start a soaring association that might operate out of Waterville.  This is the flyer circulating at 11 Hgr.  This association, which is still nameless, will probably include private glider owners that used to operate with Bluenose Soaring in Stanley and any other new member interested in soaring.  Bluenose Soaring flying operations are suspended now.  Alot of the information is still very sketchy at this time, if anybody is interested contact me and I will try to contact the organizers of the said association.  For those who are wondering why and where those gliders over Greenwood are from, they are Air Cadets.  I am still involved with the Air Cadet gliding program, glider and L-19 Towplane.

Cheers!


----------



## Pinto (15 Aug 2007)

The Montreal Soaring Council has its operations at Hawkesbury, about an hour east of Ottawa. My dad flew there for years.

http://www.flymsc.org/index_01.htm

Cheers!
--
Pinto


----------

